

Viral Marketing for mobile services - jamescoops
http://blog.mjelly.com/2009/01/viral-marketing-on-mobile.html

======
jamescoops
To date mobile sites and apps have really suffered from an inability to
effectively use viral marketing. However, this is no longer the case - Heysan!
is one of the mobile startups pioneering viral marketing on mobile. Big up!

